# 1987 Club Car DS Electric golf cart to mini truck conversion project, what do you think? (not sure if this post counts)



## dantheman77 (Aug 3, 2021)

In the second and third image I removed the roof, rear end body and golf bag holder to get to the frame, I need to clean some corrosion in the battery tray from years ago, used baking soda and water paste and going to try to get a sandblaster.


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

> what do you think of refurbished lead acid batteries?


Don't do it. Go straight to Lithium, ideally to LFP cells. Extra weight you will save will add to your utility carrying capacity without exceeding the rating of the suspension.



> thinking of upgrading the solenoid/resistor coil system to a solid state controller (any cheap solid state controllers or ways to get one for cheap?)


I've misread the question at first, but I see you actually have a resistor coil in there. You should then look for some simple Curtis controllers that come from Golf carts and are very easy to wire. Pay attention to the throttle type, rated voltage and motor type (shunt vs series). Ideally you want to go to 48V system, so get a 48V controller. Get a modern contactor (solenoid) for your main power disconnect/ignition.

Finally, there is a good dedicated board for these types of projects, you will find a lot of similar projects there - Buggies Gone Wild Golf Cart Forum


----------

